# Fried water heater element



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Our water heater has never worked in electric mode. It will get the water a little warm, but not much. I know on two occasions I left the breaker on for at least 24 hours with no water in the tank







. The unit was warm and it uses enough power to overload my generator, so I think all the electrics are okay. I'm guessing I need to change the element, but being lazy, I thought I'd ask for advice before doing it. Has anyone ever done this? I assume it's just a matter of unplugging something, unscrewing it, and putting the new one in. Anything I need to be careful of?


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

If I were you, I would check my wiring first. When de-winterizing this spring, I had my element on by mistake for quite some time, and when I filled the hot water tank, I heard and seen the steam as it filled up. I thought it would be toast, but it was O.K. for a couple trips. Then, while camping, I ran out of water, and my electric would not heat the water anymore. When I got home, I checked it out, thinking I would have to replace it, and found a wire had come off under the seat near the element. I hooked it back up and everything started working again. I have never changed one in an RV, but I am sure it is just a matter of unscrewing the old one and screwing the new one in, over and above the wiring of course. I am not an elecrician, but as long as you know the basics, you should be able to do it yourself.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's a very easy fix. Just unscrew it, take it down to your dealer's counter and say "give me one of these". Use a good thread sealant like Rector-seal #5 and screw the new one back in.

It'l take you longer to go down and get the part than installing it. Consider it the price of learning, and many have done this before so don't sweat it


----------



## ctsoderq (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks for the replies, I'll check it out first and replace the element if needed action


----------



## boblinfoto (Oct 3, 2003)

Run your water heater either in Gas or Electric. Not both at the same time. That's what burned out your element.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

boblinfoto you can run them at the same time, I do that most of the time if I have power hook ups and its shower time. It recovers very quickly that way, during the rest of the day I just leave it on Electric mode. I've never had problems running both together, and our PDI guy recommended for a quicker tank recovery too.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My 2003 25RSS water heater never worked from the start. I don't know what the dealer did to fix it, but they fixed it out of warranty. (at least the bumper to hitch warranty). I should have asked them.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I always run mine on gas and electric at shower time too, no problem. It's the element super-heating that burns it out. This is most commonly done when you turn it on with no water in the tank


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Well put Jim.... I agree.

I use them together all the time no problem. And just like any other electrical device, if you heat it up with no where for that heat to go... sooner or latter you will have a problem.

When the tank is full of water, the element heats the water and in turn the water heats the thermostat to shut the heater off. When there is no water, the element just heats and heats and heats until it burns out, or at the very best becomes so stressed that its life is significantly reduced.

Now that I've written this, I'll turn mine on with an empty tank next weekend!









Steve


----------

